# Hello, I am new here



## kaustabh (Feb 23, 2007)

Warm regards to all.

I am Kaustabh from India. I practice Hsing-I and Shaolin Jian. Also interested in Pa Kua and Chen/Yang Tai Chi. I am mainly interested in martial side of the Chinese internal arts and the jian. Feeling great becoming a part of the group of enthusiasts here. We will meet you again in threads.


----------



## Carol (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey Kaustabh, welcome to Martial Talk!  

So glad you joined us here.


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Nice to meet you,


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Feb 23, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello,

Nice to meet you too!!


----------



## MJS (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## kaustabh (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks friends. It appears that I am really going to enjoy my time here at MT. I was looking around different forums here and simply amazed seeing the depth and cooperation there. I was looking for exactly something like this to stay in touch with the martial world and to enrich myself.

The practice of martial arts is not very widespread here in India(except far south and the north east region of the country) and is mainly dominated by karate(various stiles). The Chinese practitioners are totally isolated from the mainstream. The situation is worse for the internal stylists. Almost none are aware of the real aspect of the arts and very few cares for them. Martial artists are not enjoying good reputation here and not many people like to be a part of this great tradition here. Now I feel I have entered  a place where I can discuss the "real" thing. %-}



 Many Thanks.
                      Kaustabh


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 23, 2007)

Ave.
You have found the right forum, my friend


----------



## exile (Feb 23, 2007)

Greetings, Kaustabh, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us, and as you've probably already already noticed, there is a _very_ active Chinese MA forum. Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello Kaustabh, welcome to MT! ... enjoy


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT, the Friendly Forum! Enjoy.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT - happy posting!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2007)

*YES!!!*

Another Internal CMA Person and Xingyi as well...COOL....WELCOME to MT.


Questions;

Is this the Shaolin Jain form that has the 1 handed and/or no handed cart wheels in it?

What style of Xingyiquan?


----------



## cubankenpo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Kaustabh,
I hope u will b  fine here, u can find a lot of interesting subjects bout Martial Arts
Nice 2 see u
Bye
Joe


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 23, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> *YES!!!*
> 
> Another Internal CMA Person and Xingyi as well...COOL....


 
Somehow I knew Xue would like the new addition to our ranks


----------



## kaustabh (Feb 25, 2007)

Thats the situation here too. Actually the first thing I saw in MT was a thread started by Xue, where he expressed his ideas about the present state of Yang style tai chi as a real martial arts. I read the thread repeatedly and found all the postings there very useful. I somehow got the page in a google search and then became a member here. I was equally eager to join the gang too.


     Xingyi is a very rare art in India. I am lucky that I got a teacher. To be frank even my teacher is not sure about the style, but he says it is  Hebei. So there is enough reason for suspicion. I never bothered about it. I have no other choice.


     By shaolin sword I mean Qi Men Jian. Here the story is worse. I am almost certain there is no teacher in my state who teaches Jian(and I have doubt whether there is any in the country). There was only one way available to me, getting some books and tapes and trying myself(I have basic idea of jian from the wu shu competition routine). I did exactly that. I know that is far from a good way of learning. But again there is no better alternative. It is anyway better than not trying. I hope someday I will get chance to study with a real teacher and get my errors corrected.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

